# Survivalist expert live webstream tonight!



## CreativeFreedom (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Apologies in advance for the blanket posting, we wanted hit as many forums as we could before our deadline tonight&#8230;

We're presenting a free, live webcast tonight at 6:15 pm (eastern) with Frank Belcastro. We've had the pleasure of working with Frank in the past on some of his television series and his web videos.

If you aren't familiar with Frank, he's a survival expert, advocate of self-reliance, and emergency preparedness. As for ourselves, our company is new to the community, and we simply wanted to draw some attention to Frank's presentation tonight.

If you'd like to check it out, the link is 



. We'll be live at 6:15 PM est. If you'd like to provide feedback or let us know what you think, you can find Frank's social media account at https://www.facebook.com/franksnewindependence, and his new website at http://www.franksnewindependence.com/.

We're hoping to work more with the community in the future. As for now, we just wanted to get this information out there, ahead of our webcast tonight.

Thank you!

Creative Freedom


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am curious why you need an email address to participate? Why can't you post the info and video links right here for all of us?


----------

